

Ask HN: Should I Click the Up Button to Save or Vote? - josephjrobison

I, like many others, use the up button on Hacker News to both save the story and show that I think it&#x27;s interesting.<p>But what&#x27;s the best way to use it&#x2F;think of this button?<p>Are there general guidelines or does it mean anything you want?
======
Peroni
Ultimately, if it's worth saving then it's probably worth upvoting. Content
that adds value to the readership of the site should be upvoted.

There are basic guidelines here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

